

Support large repositories. - pWneD
http://lwn.net/Articles/381854/rss

======
ableal
Some good comments here, too:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/bml4i/support_l...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/bml4i/support_large_repositories/)
, including:

 _There's a reason companies pay hundreds (or is it thousands) of dollars a
seat for Perforce.

Semiconductor industry similar to games. A big chip like a GPU or large CPU
can have millions of files, with multiple branches for development and
different models._

